# Suche Silhouette von München



## Kahmoon (11. Mai 2006)

Ich brauche eine vektorisierte Silhouette von München....such mir schon n Wolf....finde aber nix gscheids. 

Jemand Tips woher ich sowas bekomme? Evtl auch nur die Vorlage zu selber nachziehen? Oder vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eins!?

Bisher haben wir leider nur dieses grobe Bild  (siehe Anhang)

Gruß
Franky


----------



## Hektik (14. Mai 2006)

Kahmoon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich brauche eine vektorisierte Silhouette von München....such mir schon n Wolf....finde aber nix gscheids.
> 
> Jemand Tips woher ich sowas bekomme? Evtl auch nur die Vorlage zu selber nachziehen? Oder vielleicht hat ja auch jemand eins!?
> 
> ...



http://www.photocase.com/upload/08/0hrojezj/photocase599877713.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/07/cmeud4lx/photocase385887273.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/10/dgnxtwlu/photocase182262683.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/10/dgnxtwlu/photocase729455443.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/06/lruxdwn6/photocase852549843.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/05/cw2v7nll/photocase342452453.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/08/3tpyy24h/photocase458631483.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/03/op7lw7xr/photocase782659273.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/03/srrk09s1/photocase298884163.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/04/utf4gvmj/photocase447364393.jpg
http://www.photocase.com/upload/06/lgzzc9kf/photocase815983283.jpg


Die und viele mehr gibts bei http://www.photocase.com in feinen Auflösungen zum freien download. Vielleicht daraus eine Skyline zusammenbasteln und dann "nachzeichnen"? Genug Material hab ich da auf den ersten Blick jedenfalls gefunden


----------



## Kahmoon (14. Mai 2006)

danke...ich habs inzwischen selbst nochmal nachgezogen.


----------

